# AMMO NYC Products



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone used any AMMO products? Love Larrys videos but never had a chance to use the products?

Check out these videos..
















Could he just be re branding and bottling products already on the markets?

http://www.ammonyc.com/product-category/formulas/


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Never tried these , but they look very interesting .


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sure they're not rebottled as in some of his videos he talks about going back to the lab and Changing things he doesn't like.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Don t know mate .


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

My impression is that this is a marketing and distribution shell and that the actual product development and manufacture is contracted out. Only about half a dozen actual manufacturers of detailing chemicals in North America account for about 90% of the total market.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess it can be said of lots of different fields as well .


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

I love his videos that he does though. But like others have said cant believe he makes all his own products.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've spoke to larry a few times over e-mail and by that and how obsessive (in a good way) he is in his videos, i'd say he has a close relationship with the chemists who make his products. Also note in his earlier videos he doesn't blab on about his products, they're there, and he uses them but he doesn't turn it into a sales pitch. Also, he has one specific product for each step, not a dozen  I'd bet although he may not be actually hand pouring the stuff himself, he has a very big part of what goes on behind the scenes :thumb:


----------



## pihx (Jun 4, 2013)

I love his videos. He's inspiring.


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

pihx said:


> I love his videos. He's inspiring.


I agree. Very inspiring.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

been watching his videos for over a year now. Great guy


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

As above been watching his videos for over a year.
I fully believe he either manufacturers products himself or or works very closely with chemists who do so exactly for him.
He's posted plenty of pictures of him in mixing room putting new chemicals and what not in, and has had different "attempts" at different products.

Larry has always been helpful and chatty, and interacts with his user-audience really well. And unlike other Detailing Channels he doesn't flog his products. Infact the regimn series of videos are the only ones. Even in his videos he says "you don't have to use this product, use whatever similar product you like"..

I would love to see UK distribution over here. I see no reason why a company like CYC could not look into this. 
I might just #yolo and buy the AMMO Foam, Plum, Skin, Spit and Hydrate and have him import them for me. Can't be _that_ expensive.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Too expensive product IMO


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Just found this thread, a very good read.

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=279261

Like someone said if it was on CYC I may try out the Hydrate or something like that but for the cost I can't see my self splashing out.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> As above been watching his videos for over a year.
> I fully believe he either manufacturers products himself or or works very closely with chemists who do so exactly for him.
> He's posted plenty of pictures of him in mixing room putting new chemicals and what not in, and has had different "attempts" at different products.
> 
> ...


He dose export to europe himself


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Big fan and got a lot of good tips from Larry he even commented on one of my vids.
If you watch his videos he never pushes his products and advises you to use what you like
If all detailing companies worked like that the detailing world would be a much better place
(Sorry for the bad pun )


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Too expensive product IMO


 IMO All you do is ask 101 questions about different products , I am amazed you not asked if reload can go on top of ammo skin and what will durability be !


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> As above been watching his videos for over a year.
> I fully believe he either manufacturers products himself or or works very closely with chemists who do so exactly for him.
> He's posted plenty of pictures of him in mixing room putting new chemicals and what not in, and has had different "attempts" at different products.
> 
> ...


Mirror the above.

I may just get the range in as I really want to try them!

I'll do a review of course :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

http://carsalways.com/2013/01/07/the-story-of-larry-kosilla-and-his-passion-for-cars/


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Some decent videos by Larry, would like to see some of the products here


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

First saw AMMO nyc on Drive on youtube the other night, subscribed to his account, yet to watch any videos


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

^ you're in for a treat


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Settle down with some ice water and prepare to lose like 6 hours of your life. Epic videos.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

uberbmw said:


> Some decent videos by Larry, would like to see some of the products here


...wait for the weekend...:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

haha I have been tempted to order some, Let us know how you get on


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, let us know! Really tempted to buy some too.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

uberbmw said:


> haha I have been tempted to order some, Let us know how you get on





Kash-Jnr said:


> Yeah, let us know! Really tempted to buy some too.


Doing an A3 this weekend. I will dress it in the sealant and wax so should show it of quite well.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Be very interested how you find the Skin.  Might have to order some

Looking forward to trying my Foam!! 
Do you not get a spray head for the Spit?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Be very interested how you find the Skin.  Might have to order some
> 
> Looking forward to trying my Foam!!
> Do you not get a spray head for the Spit?


Yeah, I took it out of the pic as it looked better. Ha.

To be honest, so am I. I think that and the creme together will be great. Finger crossed!


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

JMDetailing said:


> Yeah, I took it out of the pic as it looked better. Ha.
> 
> To be honest, so am I. I think that and the creme together will be great. Finger crossed!


did you manage to get a review man?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Not had time yet, I will stick a link in here so do a subscribe :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I've seen some of his videos, good stuff. I think James had asked me before, but I'm just seeing these products for the first time- and I live in NY! Gonna see if I can find a seller here...


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

If you live in NY why don't you go to Ammo directly?

James got me the FOAM - it's my absolute most favourite shampoo ever. It's so sudsy and thick, it provides amazing lubricity and cleans really nicely


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I really would like to try the AMMO products. Talked to Larry a few times. He is a really nice guy and knows what he is talking about.

The only reason why I´m still waiting to order some products are the expensive shipping costs to germany :-(((


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Ammo products do look great. I really like the idea of Ammo skin - sounds perfect for my Mrs car to be honest. When something is a little challenging to put on and take off then it almost tricks you into thinking it works better as a result. Anyway Ammo Foam is definitely a must get when someone stocks in the UK. To be honest seems to beat most shampoos out there.


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.ammonyc.com/story/
Check out his story and his website.

I also like to download his podcasts and listen while the buckets are out!
http://shoutengine.com/DriveandProtect/

I also enjoy drive clean on the drive You tube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/drive

:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Any updates JMDetailing?


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree 
he really has helped me with my car!


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm using them. I like the whole concept of it. Only used it once in a hurry. Tomorrow will be my second time. Hydrant makes a lot of sense to me to dry and currently have a layer of Skin but need to clay properly (again). Will be using Spit for the first time tomorrow.

I like the whole building up layers concept of it.



I'm useless for a proper review


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Where can we get the cylindrical wheel brush he uses on the Porsche 912. It looks excellent!
PB has some in that are similar but I'm not sure they are the same.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

wyliss said:


> Where can we get the cylindrical wheel brush he uses on the Porsche 912. It looks excellent!
> PB has some in that are similar but I'm not sure they are the same.


http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/uf/luxury-wheel-woolies.aspx

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/uf/caliper-and-spoke-wheel-woolie-small.aspx


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Cheers for the reply bud.
I am after a single cylindrical brush which has a large diameter. 
If you have a quick look at the video you will see hime using it on the wheels.
Cheers for the post anyway.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

You got

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/autofinesse-hog-hair-detailing-brushes/prod_1148.html

I use this one

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/swissvax/wheel-brush.aspx


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

just checked, $39 shipping to the uk flat rate from AMMO NYC. Could be tempted to try some goodies.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

m2srt said:


> just checked, $39 shipping to the uk flat rate from AMMO NYC. Could be tempted to try some goodies.


Plus import duties . But is well tracked and quite speedy to get here :thumb:


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

I received my first batch of products last week after emailing and speaking to larry personally, he's such a nice genuine person and his feedback is second to none. I also spoke to him about being a uk distributor for him and at the moment he's sticking to the usa but will let me know.. His products are suberb! 

Mud Tyre Dressing is the best product ive used on tyres.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Love his videos too.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> Mud Tyre Dressing is the best product ive used on tyres.


Wheel soap and plum too. Like it a lot more than CG Diablo. Hydrate is great. Really cool to dry like that. Did you get all the regimens?


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

TT55BLK said:


> Wheel soap and plum too. Like it a lot more than CG Diablo. Hydrate is great. Really cool to dry like that. Did you get all the regimens?


no, not all the regimens. its on my list of goodies to get though, i got stung by import duties, and took about two weeks to come! i love hydrate.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

+1 on the videos, I often watch them. They are very informative.
I too would like to try his products but shipping plus the import taxes put me off to be honest.
Let's see what 2014 brings!
:thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Any idea what the additional taxes were? I would like to try them too. I might be going NYC this year (touchwood) so may be able to bring some back.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

products work out at a resonable price, but with a $39dollar shipping fee and £30 import duties isn't nice..


----------



## ShaunH101 (Dec 8, 2013)

Just one question, a paint moisturiser? Really? :-/


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

ShaunH101 said:


> Just one question, a paint moisturiser? Really? :-/


Paints like skin, you exfoliate it from its contaminates (like skin with blackheads), you have to fill the pours in like skin and protect it with a wax/sealant like sunblock on our skin!

everyone knows how paint goes if unprotected, and the same with our skin..


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

The whole philosophy behind his products is to build layers of protection so all products work together. Hydrate can be used to prevent imperfections being added during the drying phase. It can also used when you just have a thin layer of dust and after a quick rinse for example, with some Spit afterwards for shine.

Calling it a paint moisturiser is romantic :thumb: and the analogy with human skin is great.

It's a whole system which is what I like about it. Anyway gratuitous pic 


MyTT by hdrflow, on Flickr


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Just when I thought I don't need to discover any new brands, sigh!


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Just when I thought I don't need to discover any new brands, sigh!


haha, i know the feeling!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> products work out at a resonable price, but with a $39dollar shipping fee and £30 import duties isn't nice..


Thank, yer that isn't nice. Plus the products aren't cheap anyway.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The products themselves are reasonable price.
It's the import taxes etc that effect us here.
No more expensive really than other similar products here.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

A range or products I've always wanted to try love the videos also


----------

